
Startup Launch: Buzzable Creates Twitter Groups Around RSS Feeds (500 Invites) - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/27/startup-launch-buzzable-creates-twitter-groups-around-rss-feeds-500-invites/
======
EastSmith
If I could, I would just Tipjoy Twitter so they finally create the grouping. I
understand the big "message bus" idea they are selling and that they are
focusing on the core, the scaling, the uptime, etc. But seriously, when will
they release the groups themselves? Isn't this a core functionality?

I have friends, colleagues, family, local community, egos, randoms, etc.
there. And it is quite a mess.

~~~
alabut
It depends on what you mean by grouping - it's not exactly as easy as it
sounds at first blush, as outlined by Twitter's Jason Goldman at
Getsatisfaction:

[http://getsatisfaction.com/twitter/topics/when_is_twitter_go...](http://getsatisfaction.com/twitter/topics/when_is_twitter_going_to_get_groups)

